# Show me one before and after where tretinoin made someone look younger(at least 5 years younger)



## Jerryterry129 (Aug 24, 2021)

Every single before and after is just someone getting rid of there acne

I’ve never seen a before and after of someone (25+) who actually looks younger

show me one and prove me wrong

Just fucking lmfao, this girl literally looks like tretionin made her age wtf.. she literally looks younger in the before. Just what the fuk


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Every single before and after is just someone getting rid of there acne
> 
> I’ve never seen a before and after of someone (25+) who actually looks younger
> 
> ...


tretinoin wont make u develop naso folds like that, where did u find that before and after?


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Aug 24, 2021)

BOTB said:


> tretinoin wont make u develop naso folds like that, where did u find that before and after?


Tret subreddit

also I think tret burns facial fat

read comments


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Tret subreddit
> 
> also I think tret burns facial fat
> 
> read comments



looks more like a bimax subreddit pic than a tretinoin subreddit pic

give me the link


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Aug 24, 2021)

Here’s another one lmao

look at the upper eyelid exposure after tret(prob from fat loss)

she’s completely delusional and looks 7 years older in the after the pic. She didn’t even have nasolfolds and if anything it looks like they got worse in her after pic

she looks old asf in her after pic (despite her trying to delude herself that she looks better when she literally looks older)



her skin also looks thin asf in the after

even estimate age face ai app can tell she looks older after tretonin


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Here’s another one lmao
> 
> look at the upper eyelid exposure after tret(prob from fat loss)
> 
> ...



shes looking down and her eyebrows are completely different so i dont think thats reliable


----------



## Celexawer (Aug 24, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Here’s another one lmao
> 
> look at the upper eyelid exposure after tret(prob from fat loss)
> 
> ...



She's raising her eyebrows in the after u can see it from the shape


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Aug 24, 2021)

Celexawer said:


> She's raising her eyebrows in the after u can see it from the shape


You don’t know that 100%. Even with her eyebrows raised it still looks like There’s less fat on her eyelids

And she still looks like her skin is thin asf in the after... *she literally looks like an old ghost/gowl/witch in the after lmao.* She had thicker youthful skin in the before

it’s like she turned into a skeleton


----------



## cracka (Aug 24, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Here’s another one lmao
> 
> look at the upper eyelid exposure after tret(prob from fat loss)
> 
> ...



her eyebrows changed not her upper eyelid exposure or brow ridge you fucking retard, look at the shape and density of them, that whore is just an idiot and she's sabotaging her looks


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 24, 2021)

admiring this guy


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Aug 24, 2021)

cracka said:


> her eyebrows changed not her upper eyelid exposure or brow ridge you fucking retard, look at the shape and density of them, that whore is just an idiot and she's sabotaging her looks


Okay so show me one before and after of someone 25+ that looks 5 years younger from using tret


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Okay so show me one before and after of someone 25+ that looks 5 years younger from using tret


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Aug 24, 2021)

BOTB said:


> View attachment 1285075


Wtf is this. She looks like she aged normally lmao.

If I seen the right pic without the age showing I’d say she looks 35-36..


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Aug 24, 2021)

Your goal should not be to look younger, it should be to prevent looking older.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Wtf is this. She looks like she aged normally lmao.
> 
> If I seen the right pic without the age showing I’d say she looks 35-36..


cope this is what a 36 year old woman looks like


----------



## Deleted member 10673 (Aug 24, 2021)

BOTB said:


> View attachment 1285075


She looks her age i.e. late 30's she isn't a good example


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

BOTB said:


> View attachment 1285075


makeup, lighting.. lol
and she looks her age
Its incredible how much this forum copes with retin A
tretinoin is just another money mine for big pharma. their marketing is great ngl
there are way better things that actually work that are n a t u r a l and incredibly cheap


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 24, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> makeup, lighting.. lol
> and she looks her age
> Its incredible how much this forum copes with retin A
> tretinoin is just another money mine for big pharma. their marketing is great ngl
> there are way better things that actually work that are n a t u r a l and incredibly cheap


Which are?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 24, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> makeup, lighting.. lol
> and she looks her age
> Its incredible how much this forum copes with retin A
> tretinoin is just another money mine for big pharma. their marketing is great ngl
> there are way better things that actually work that are n a t u r a l and incredibly cheap


works for me. Makes my skin glow and my wrinkles acne is going away. Looks soft also


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Which are?


dilluted apple cider vinegar spray, prob one of the best ones.
salt water spray
royal jelly
ozonated/normal coconut oil (not for everyone, but pretty good)
propolis
etc


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> works for me. Makes my skin glow and my wrinkles acne is going away. Looks soft also


yea it can work too, but its not anti aging at all. and its still a gold mine for big pharma and there are way better, natural and cheaper options ppl can use instead. options that are actually anti aging to a point.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 24, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> yea it can work too, but its not anti aging at all. and its still a gold mine for big pharma and there are way better, natural and cheaper options ppl can use instead. options that are actually anti aging to a point.


i get it for free, monthly. How is it not anti aging when my wrinkles are going away? It also produces collagen. I use other products also anyways


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 24, 2021)

BOTB said:


> View attachment 1285075


What did she use what dosage


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 24, 2021)

girl on tretinoin for 4 months. I've been only using it for 1 month and my skin is glowing lmao


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> i get it for free, monthly. How is it not anti aging when my wrinkles are going away? It also produces collagen


aging is not only about collagen. and tretinoin is toxic mainly since its synthetic. its not anti aging. if you want something anti aging then use something natural


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 24, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> aging is not only about collagen. and tretinoin is toxic mainly since its synthetic. its not anti aging. if you want something anti aging then use something natural


where are the studies saying it's bad for you? How is it bad when my skin is healthy looking with no acne. My acne scars are also going away  anyways it works for me so I don't care. Plus my blood levels are fine, and healthy.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> where are the studies saying it's bad for you? How is it bad when my skin is healthy looking with no acne. My acne scars are also going away








Excess Deaths in VA Tretinoin-Retin-A Trial_FDA Silent – Alliance for Human Research Protection







ahrp.org












Is Retin-A Toxic? Why I Stopped Using Retin-A


It might do more harm than good.




theskincareedit.com












A developmental toxicity study of tretinoin emollient cream (Renova) applied topically to New Zealand white rabbits - PubMed


Maternally toxic dosages of tretinoin were associated with an increased incidence of abortions and resorptions and reduced fetal body weight, two end points of developmental toxicity. Consistent with the absence of detectable tretinoin plasma levels, however, no changes in fetal morphology were...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






DEFINE_ME




Download Limit Exceeded



I wouldnt doubt there are other studies about tret that were buried by big pharma bc they showed bad reactions/effects.
but well it does work for acne and stuff. all im saying is there are better things out there. do what you want.

but i will say that if it worked so well for you Id guess you are probably vit A deficient. pretty common nowadays.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 24, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Excess Deaths in VA Tretinoin-Retin-A Trial_FDA Silent – Alliance for Human Research Protection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not vitamin A deficient either since I'm taking beta carotene with eating carrots. I think Tretinoin is bad when you use high concentrations of it. 0.01 isnt high. Also I've checked my body, blood etc while on it and it hasn't affected me whatsoever. The only side effect is peeling and some dryness but overall it's been a pleasant experience and very rewarding.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> I'm not vitamin A deficient either since I'm taking beta carotene with eating carrots.


not how it works. beta carotene is not vitamin a.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 24, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> not how it works. beta carotene is not vitamin a.


Either way my moms friend is 74 and she's been using it for 23 years. She's not dead yet and she told me she never had any issues whatsoever.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Either way my moms friend is 74 and she's been using it for 23 years. She's not dead yet


im not saying you will die. just that its toxic and there are way better things out there for cheap and natural. but whatever


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 24, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> im not saying you will die. just that its toxic and there are way better things out there for cheap and natural. but whatever


Yeah maybe but nothing has dramatically changed my skin for the better than Tretinoin. I get it for free anyways, and I can always ask my doctor for any issues.


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Aug 24, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> not how it works. beta carotene is not vitamin a.


Just curious but what foods have vitamin a if carrots don’t have vit a?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Just curious but what foods have vitamin a if carrots don’t have vit a?


the best source is liver
then cod liver oil, eggs, non-pasteurized dairy

carrots are good for beta carotene. but thats kind of it


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Yeah maybe but nothing has dramatically changed my skin for the better than Tretinoin. I get it for free anyways, and I can always ask my doctor for any issues.


and what else have you tried before tret?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 24, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> and what else have you tried before tret?


im using vitamin c serum right now and it helps with collagen. I've tried niacinamide, differin, vitamin e, willow herb, green tea extract, oats, soy, witch hazel, etc.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> im using vitamin c serum right now and it helps with collagen. I've tried niacinamide, differin, vitamin e, willow herb, green tea extract, oats, soy, witch hazel, etc.


yea well those dont really work for acne. especially soy lol
nor do they offer vit a to the skin
so ofc they werent going to help your skin


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Aug 24, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> the best source is liver
> then cod liver oil, eggs, non-pasteurized dairy
> 
> carrots are good for beta carotene. but thats kind of it


Would shredded cheese be good for vitamin a?

it says 1 slice of cheese has like 280iu vit a


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Would shredded cheese be good for vitamin a?
> 
> it says 1 slice of cheese has like 280iu vit a


shredded cheese is not good for other reasons, if you only care abt vit a then it is ok. but normal cheese is pretty good for vit a. just try getting non pasteurized cheese (made from raw milk).


----------



## crosshold (Aug 24, 2021)

BOTB said:


> shes looking down and her eyebrows are completely different so i dont think thats reliable





Celexawer said:


> She's raising her eyebrows in the after u can see it from the shape


this, you seem retarded op so opinion disregarded


----------



## Lux (Aug 24, 2021)

look at derek mpmd


----------



## Deleted member 643 (Aug 25, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> aging is not only about collagen. and tretinoin is toxic mainly since its synthetic. its not anti aging. if you want something anti aging then use something natural


Lmfao. A retard who thinks that a compound must be toxic because it's synthetic.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 25, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> aging is not only about collagen. and tretinoin is toxic mainly since its synthetic. its not anti aging. if you want something anti aging then use something natural


sounds like the advice people say to rely on diet to stop hairloss because hairloss treatment is synthetic

tf ?


----------



## Deleted member 13335 (Aug 25, 2021)

the woman is a jaw mogger


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 25, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> the best source is liver
> then cod liver oil, eggs, non-pasteurized dairy
> 
> carrots are good for beta carotene. but thats kind of it


Do u think I get enough vit a if I drink 1-2L of raw milk everyday and 6 raw eggs?


----------



## Julius (Aug 25, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Excess Deaths in VA Tretinoin-Retin-A Trial_FDA Silent – Alliance for Human Research Protection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it fine if I use tretinoin for acne and acne scars? I'm gonna stop using it once I have clear skin


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 25, 2021)

Lefort III said:


> Lmfao. A retard who thinks that a compound must be toxic because it's synthetic.


Sorry man I think youre the retard here. I said "mainly because its synthetic" and not that every synthetic compund is toxic. Go back to school and learn some basic reading skills.
It is true that *most* synthetic compounds are toxic/more toxic than their natural counterparts.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 25, 2021)

BOTB said:


> sounds like the advice people say to rely on diet to stop hairloss because hairloss treatment is synthetic
> 
> tf ?


??
I never said to rely on diet
I even gave some examples of natural substances for skin...


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 25, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Do u think I get enough vit a if I drink 1-2L of raw milk everyday and 6 raw eggs?


Yea its enough


Julius said:


> Is it fine if I use tretinoin for acne and acne scars? I'm gonna stop using it once I have clear skin


Yea its fine. Apple cider vinegar spray is amazing for acne btw


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 13, 2022)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> makeup, lighting.. lol
> and she looks her age
> Its incredible how much this forum copes with retin A
> tretinoin is just another money mine for big pharma. their marketing is great ngl
> there are way better things that actually work that are n a t u r a l and incredibly cheap


Like what bro?

What do you think mogs retin a and is natural, cheaper, etc?


----------



## vaninskybird (Mar 15, 2022)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Every single before and after is just someone getting rid of there acne
> 
> I’ve never seen a before and after of someone (25+) who actually looks younger
> 
> ...


bro, she obviously got some kind of surgery, no fucking way she got that chin and jawline with softmaxxing


----------



## Paqua (Mar 15, 2022)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> dilluted apple cider vinegar spray, prob one of the best ones.
> salt water spray
> royal jelly
> ozonated/normal coconut oil (not for everyone, but pretty good)
> ...


can you tell us about your skincare routine using these things please?


----------



## russiancel (Mar 16, 2022)

@RecessedPrettyboy I dunno why looksmax forums are filled with utter retards like you, but it's even hard to call your tips as a cope. It's fucking stupid harmful broscience. Go fck urself with these idiotic methods


----------



## russiancel (Mar 16, 2022)

Paqua said:


> can you tell us about your skincare routine using these things please?


avoid smoking and booze, spf 30 or 50, tret, glycolic acid, vitamin C, collagen peptides, aloe vera + regular injecting botox it's the only and the best anti aging routine.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Nov 6, 2022)

good thread can confirm tret is cancer. makes your skin faggot shiny, doesn't actually make you legit younger looking and it permanently nuked my mouth area and I have to moisturize every day.
tret is at best an acne treatment but I'd still try improving diet first if anything, starting with cutting seed oils. 
would be interested to know what natty methods you like for skin anti aging though @RecessedPrettyboy


----------



## GalacticHero (Nov 7, 2022)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> dilluted apple cider vinegar spray, prob one of the best ones.
> salt water spray
> royal jelly
> ozonated/normal coconut oil (not for everyone, but pretty good)
> ...


Hey, i never heard of those stuff before in here, i start using the apple spray.

You seem like you have lots of obscure knowledge, could you please share some of the most valuble information when you got time?


----------

